# κρανιοεγκεφαλικές κακώσεις



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2011)

Καλησπέρα :)
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν βρίσκετε το craniocerebral injuries σωστή απόδοση για το παραπάνω, ή αν θα μας έκανε το πιο γενικό head injuries. Βρίσκω και τα δύο, το δεύτερο με μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα - ωστόσο υποψιάζομαι ότι δεν αποδίδει επακριβώς το ελληνικό...


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 6, 2011)

Προτείνω το traumatic brain injury. Όπως λέει και η βίκη, το _head injury_ είναι ευρύτερος όρος από το ΤΒΙ.


----------



## Dimi (Dec 6, 2011)

Το ΤΒΙ δεν είναι σωστός όρος για την κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση, καθώς αναφέρεται σε ενδοκρανιακή κάκωση, ενώ η κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση περιλαμβάνει κακώσεις του κρανίου, του εγκεφάλου και του τριχωτού. Το head injury εμένα θα μου αρκούσε.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 6, 2011)

Οι αγγλόφωνοι το βλέπουν ανάποδα: μια κάκωση π.χ. των οστών του κρανίου είναι μεν head injury, αλλά δεν είναι brain injury, άρα ούτε κρανιοεγκεφαλική. Από την άλλη, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τραυματιστεί μηχανικά ο εγκέφαλος χωρίς κάκωση του κρανίου, άρα νομίζω ότι οι όροι "ΤΒΙ" και "κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση" χρησιμοποιούνται ακριβώς για τις ίδιες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Dimi (Dec 6, 2011)

Και πάλι δεν συμφωνώ
A head injury is any trauma that leads to injury of the scalp, skull, or brain http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000028.htm

κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση: μπορεί να ορίζεται και σαν τραυματική εγκεφαλική κάκωση, τραύμα κεφαλής. Χαρακτηρίζεται οποιοδήποτε τραύμα στο κεφάλι που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε κακώσεις του τριχωτού της κεφαλής, του κρανίου ή του εγκεφάλου. 

traumatic brain injury: also known as intracranial injury, occurs when an external force traumatically injures the brain


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2011)

Μήπως να βάλω craniocerebral injuries τελικά; :)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 6, 2011)

Dimi said:


> κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση: μπορεί να ορίζεται και σαν τραυματική εγκεφαλική κάκωση, τραύμα κεφαλής. Χαρακτηρίζεται οποιοδήποτε τραύμα στο κεφάλι που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε κακώσεις του τριχωτού της κεφαλής, του κρανίου ή του εγκεφάλου.



Από πού είναι αυτός ο ορισμός; Γιατί εγώ πιστεύω ότι ο όρος "κρανιοεγκεφαλική" συνεπάγεται κάκωση *και* του εγκεφάλου, σε αντιδιαστολή με την απλή κρανιακή κάκωση (βλ. π.χ. εδώ). Ίσως εξαρτάται από την οπτική γωνία του ομιλητή: αν μιλάς για κακώσεις του κρανίου και του εγκεφάλου γενικά, μπορείς να πείς "κρανιοεγκεφαλικές", αλλά αν το ίδιο θα πεις και για έναν τραυματία αν θέλεις να δείξεις ότι έχει επηρεαστεί και ο εγκέφαλος (δεν έχει δηλαδή μια απλή κρανιακή κάκωση). Νομίζω ότι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση ισχύει το δεύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2011)

Για το _κρανιοεγκεφαλικός_:
*κρανιοεγκεφαλικός -ή, -ό·* αυτός που ανήκει ή αναφέρεται στο κρανίο και στον εγκέφαλο.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Λ. αντιδάνεια ως προς το α' και απόδοση ως προς το β' συνθετικό της, πρβλ. γαλλ. _craniocerebraux < crani(o)_ (< μσν. λατ. _cranium_ < κρανίον) + _cerebraux_ (< λατ. cerebrum «εγκέφαλος»). Η λ. μαρτυρείται από το 1892 στον Δ. Καρζή]. (ΠαπΛεξ)

Η λέξη ακολουθεί τη σημασία του όρου διεθνώς. Για το αγγλικό π.χ.
*cra·ni·o·cer·e·bral* _adj._ Relating to both cranium and cerebrum.
The American Heritage® Medical Dictionary Copyright © 2007

Για το TBI έχουμε:
*Traumatic brain injury* (TBI), also known as *intracranial injury*, occurs when an *external force* traumatically injures the brain. TBI can be classified based on severity, mechanism (closed or penetrating *head injury*), or other features (e.g. occurring in a specific location or over a widespread area). *Head injury* usually refers to *TBI*, but is a broader category because *it can involve damage to structures other than the brain*, such as the scalp and skull.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traumatic_brain_injury

Ο λόγος που χρησιμοποιούμε το πλούσιο _κρανιοεγκεφαλικές_ αντί για ένα απλό _εγκεφαλικές_ είναι για να δείξουμε ότι προήλθαν από έξω και όχι από μέσα. Είναι προφανές ότι για να τραυματιστεί έτσι ο εγκέφαλος, χτυπήθηκε και το κρανίο. 

Όποιος τα φοβάται αυτά, λέει _craniocerebral trauma_. Αλλά, αν βάλεις τον όρο στη Wikipedia, σε πάει κατευθείαν στο TBI.


----------



## cougr (Dec 7, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Από την άλλη, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να τραυματιστεί μηχανικά ο εγκέφαλος χωρίς κάκωση του κρανίου, άρα νομίζω ότι οι όροι "ΤΒΙ" και "κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση" χρησιμοποιούνται ακριβώς για τις ίδιες περιπτώσεις.



Αν και οι όροι "craniocerebral injury" (κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση) και "traumatic brain injury" (τραυματική εγκεφαλική βλάβη) πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούνται εναλλάξ, δεν σημαίνουν πάντοτε το ίδιο πράγμα και είναι πολλές οι περιπτώσεις όπου δημιουργούνται τραυματικές βλάβες στον εγκέφαλο χωρίς κάκωση του κρανίου.


----------



## Dimi (Dec 7, 2011)

Ο εγκέφαλος μπορεί να τραυματιστεί από βίαιο κούνημα. Η ακρίβεια του ιατρικού όρου είναι υψίστης σημασίας. Σε μια ιεραρχική κατηγοριοποίηση έχεις
head injuries
craniocerebral
TBI
etc etc


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 7, 2011)

Το διασταύρωσα και με τον φιλικό αγγειοχειρουργό της γειτονιάς μου: η κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση περιλαμβάνει οπωσδήποτε βλάβη του εγκεφάλου (μάλιστα, ακόμα και η διάσειση χαρακτηρίζεται κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση). Τα κατάγματα των οστών του κρανίου επίσης περιλαμβάνονται, γιατί αφορούν σχεδόν πάντοτε και τον εγκέφαλο (αυτό που είπα στο #4 δηλαδή). Αντιθέτως, τα τραύματα των μαλακών μορίων (π.χ. θλάσεις) δεν περιλαμβάνονται. Θα επιμείνω λοιπόν υπέρ του ΤΒΙ ως απόδοση.


----------



## cougr (Dec 8, 2011)

Λόγω έλλειψης σαφούς ορισμού (δεν υπάρχει ένας αποδεκτός, συνεπής και περιεκτικός ορισμός για το Traumatic Brain Injury ή το Craniocerebral Injury) πολλές φορές χαρακτηρίζονται ως συνώνυμοι όροι. Υπάρχουν όμως περιστάσεις ενδοκρανιακής τραυματικής βλάβης δίχως εξωτερική κάκωση (και δεν εννοώ μόνο την διάσειση) οι οποίες γενικά δεν χαρακτηρίζονται ως CCI αλλά ως TBI.


----------



## Dimi (Dec 8, 2011)

Γιατί συζητάμε ακόμα τα αυτονόητα; Το ΤΒΙ δεν περιλαμβάνει κάκωση του κρανίου ενώ το Craniocerebral Injury είναι μια κάκωση που περιλαμβάνει κάκωση κρανίου, εγκεφάλου ΚΑΙ μαλακών μορίων (για να περιλαμβάνει μόνο κρανίο και εγκέφαλο, το κρανίο θα έπρεπε να είναι τελείως απογυμνωμένο!) Ο ιατρός που ρωτήθηκε είπε πολύ απλά ότι αν περιλαμβάνει ΜΟΝΟ τραυματισμό των μαλακών μορίων, τότε δεν είναι κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση (δεν είπε ότι η κρανιοεγκεφαλική κάκωση ΔΕΝ περιλαμβάνει τραυματισμό μαλακών μορίων), και σε αυτή την περίπτωση περιλαμβάνεται στον γενικότερο όρο "κάκωση κεφαλής", δείτε την προηγούμενη ιεράρχηση.


----------



## cougr (Dec 8, 2011)

Dimi said:


> Γιατί συζητάμε ακόμα τα αυτονόητα;



Ίσως επειδή τα δήθεν αυτονότητα κάποιες φορές δεν είναι και τόσο αυτονόητα;



> Το ΤΒΙ δεν περιλαμβάνει κάκωση του κρανίου ....



Ίσα-ίσα, ως επί το πλείστον τα περισσότερα περιστατικά TBI συνεπάγονται κακώσεις του κρανίου. Εξ ου και (υπόσχομαι! δεν θα το επαναλάβω ξανά) η εναλλακτική χρήση των όρων (εκτός άλλων) Traumatic Brain Injury, Craniocerebral Trauma και Craniocerebral Injury. Επειδή όμως υπάρχουν και πολλές περιπτώσεις ενδοκρανιακών τραυμάτων όπου το κρανίο δεν έχει επηρεαστεί, η εναλλακτική χρήση των όρων δεν είναι πάντα εύστοχη ή κατάλληλη.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 8, 2011)

cougr said:


> Ίσως επειδή τα δήθεν αυτονότητα κάποιες φορές δεν είναι και τόσο αυτονόητα;



Ακριβώς!

Να σημειωθεί κάτι ακόμα: οι κρανιοεγκεφαλικές κακώσεις απαντώνται 5 φορές συχνότερα απ' ό,τι οι κακώσεις εγκεφάλου/εγκεφαλικές κακώσεις/τραυματικές βλάβες εγκεφάλου, και οι TBI 12 φορές συχνότερα απ' ό,τι τα craniocerebral trauma/injury. Ή συμβαίνει κάποιο θαύμα και όσοι μιλούν Αγγλικά έχουν 60 φορές περισσότερες πιθανότητες από τους Έλληνες να χτυπήσουν στον εγκέφαλο χωρίς να πάθει τίποτε το κρανίο, ή οι δύο όροι χρησιμοποιούνται για να περιγράψουν τα ίδια ακριβώς περιστατικά, κι ας μη μοιάζουν τόσο πολύ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2011)

Χωρίς να θέλω να μπω στην ουσία της συζήτησης (που παρακολουθώ με άγνοια και μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον), θέλω να επισημάνω ότι, ειδικά εδώ, το πληθικό γκουγκλοκριτήριο μάλλον δεν λέει και πολλά όταν δεν ξέρουμε την ποιοτική προέλευση των όρων.


----------



## Dimi (Dec 8, 2011)

Επειδή μάλλον δεν μπορώ να σας πείσω παραθέτω και τους τελικούς όρους και ο καθένας ας χρησιμοποιήσει τον όρο που θεωρεί σωστό:

http://bestmedicaldictionary.net/?s=Traumatic+Brain+Injury

Craniocerebral Injury:

Traumatic injuries involving the cranium and intracranial structures (i.e., BRAIN; CRANIAL NERVES; MENINGES; and other structures). Injuries may be classified by whether or not the skull is penetrated (i.e., penetrating vs. nonpenetrating) or whether there is an associated hemorrhage.


Traumatic Brain Injury:
Acute and chronic (see also BRAIN INJURIES, CHRONIC) injuries to the brain, including the cerebral hemispheres, CEREBELLUM, and BRAIN STEM. Clinical manifestations depend on the nature of injury. Diffuse trauma to the brain is frequently associated with DIFFUSE AXONAL INJURY or COMA, POST-TRAUMATIC. Localized injuries may be associated with NEUROBEHAVIORAL MANIFESTATIONS; HEMIPARESIS, or other focal neurologic deficits


----------

